# Going up the slopes by yourself, is it ever a good idea?



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi all, I'm in SF, and we FINALLY have a storm here. The weekend is pretty much stormed out and I had planned to drive up to Lake Tahoe this coming Monday or Tuesday.

However, pretty much all of my friends have backed out because of sudden events. I am still tempted to go *by myself* because I don't always have a free weekday, and we all know weekdays = empty slopes = no lines! :yahoo: Also, I take some joy on bombing down a mountain with just myself. *I wouldn't have to wait for anyone. Bomb down the slopes, get on the lift, bomb down the next slope, rinse and repeat.*

*But, is it EVER a good idea to go by oneself onto the slopes? I'm just thinking, we all know s*** happens on the slopes. You can break an ankle as easily as getting tangled up getting off the lifts, to something as serious as head and lower back injuries :dizzy:. Not to mention, random miscellaneous road troubles due to the weather.*

I err on the side of caution, so I am thinking of forgoing this opportunity to ride by myself.

What about you guys, have you ever gone up the slopes by yourself? How was it? Any "oh s***" moments and you wished you had someone there with you?

Thanks! Share your stories! :eusa_clap:


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

As long as you stay inbounds you should be fine. If you do get hurt then ski patrol will be on it.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

I went up solo quite a few times when I had a pass at big white. I didn't care as much about school and wanted to progress my riding so I'd go on weekdays. It's awesome cause you can do what you want, but more than a few times I would get myself into sketchy situations. There were a few tree well deaths at big white over that time including a friend of mine, so I began to focus a lot more on park went I went by myself. I've fallen in enough tree wells to know one time head first is all it takes. As for general injuries and such as long as you are in bounds and easily visible it's fairly easy to get help in an emergency. 

Bottom line, be aware, know your limits and the risk associated with where you're riding and you'll be fine.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

ryannorthcott said:


> I went up solo quite a few times when I had a pass at big white. I didn't care as much about school and wanted to progress my riding so I'd go on weekdays. It's awesome cause you can do what you want, but more than a few times I would get myself into sketchy situations. There were a few tree well deaths at big white over that time including a friend of mine, so I began to focus a lot more on park went I went by myself. I've fallen in enough tree wells to know one time head first is all it takes. As for general injuries and such as long as you are in bounds and easily visible it's fairly easy to get help in an emergency.
> 
> *Bottom line, be aware, know your limits and the risk associated with where you're riding and you'll be fine.*


A friend of mine got a concussion (he was wearing helmet already) and all of us as a group was glad myself and a few others were with him. Because he didn't know he had hurt his head and he wanted to get moving again. I was like: " Oh hell no, you're not going anywhere until the ski patrols get here." He was glad I was able to shuttle him down the slopes along with the ski patrol. He just caught a hole in the snow and got launched. It's moments like that, that makes me not want to go up by myself. :dizzy:

Yeah I know my limits too. And I'm not shy about NOT testing my luck.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

I prefer to ride alone, inbounds of course.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

2hipp4u said:


> I prefer to ride alone, inbounds of course.


Go with friends only to abandon them and vanish into the woods. Hours later, play it cool and say something like: "what? I was looking for you guys the whole time!"

Or you don't tell nobody you're going to the mountains and disappear for a day?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I _always_ go alone. Don't have any friends who ride, and the ones who ski are four-times-a-year skiers. It's not ideal, but the alternative is not riding.


----------



## mecca11 (Feb 5, 2012)

I fly from DC to Colorado once or twice a month to ride alone. Just stay inbounds and you have nothing to worry about. I ride summit mostly, so tree wells really arent a problem, and theres generally people "around."


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Dont let your friend lameness stop you from being awesome! None of my friends ride as much as I do so Ive started going by myself a lot lately and its great, nobody to slow you down and you can follow your own schedule. I am actually heading to colorado next week for 3 days on a solo trip, have fun dude!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

worse case buy a referee whistle and carry it around your neck or somewhere easily accessible. 
Blowing that damn thing will, draw the attention of folks.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

You are really overthinking this my friend lol.

Injures and accidents are that normal for the average inbound rider. Its highly unlikely that you will experience any of the injuries you mentioned. Almost ALL of my trips are solo. I love it because, like you said, I don't have to wait for anyone. Don't have to stop for anyone. Don't have to worry about anyone wanting to take a lunch break or goof around.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Don't be a moron on the hill and you'll be fine. In the rare chance that you actually do get hurt, ski patrol will take care of you ASAP.

and just so you know, it's pissing rain right now all over North Lake. No snow :/


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Is it never NOT a good idea? :dizzy:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

if it is a choice between going alone and not going at all, then the choice is clear


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

CassMT said:


> if it is a choice between going alone and not going at all, then the choice is clear


I think thats the line that separates the enthusiast and fanatics.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Don't be a moron on the hill and you'll be fine. In the rare chance that you actually do get hurt, ski patrol will take care of you ASAP.
> 
> and just so you know, *it's pissing rain right now all over North Lake*. No snow :/


I think the snow is due in either tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Wear a helmet and an airbag and you will be OK.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

put ski patrol in your contact list and go.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Wear a bright colored neon fartbag and you will never be alone....well at least people will see you :huh:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> put ski patrol in your contact list and go.


yeah, no shit. It should be obvious, but few people do this. ALWAYS have the number of the resort you're at in your contacts.

Imaging yourself alone on a side trail, writhing in agony from a broken leg...

Ok, google....

Vancouver Resorts...

Scroll, scroll...

Come on, you FUCKING PHONE!

Here we go, now where's "Contact us"...

NO, I DON'T WANT YOUR EMAIL GODDAMMIT!!

....


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i've got em on speeddial #2, fewer buttons to push if you are doing it with your nose


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I do it. Keep your head screwed on straight, and you should be fine.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Donutz said:


> yeah, no shit. It should be obvious, but few people do this. ALWAYS have the number of the resort you're at in your contacts.
> 
> Imaging yourself alone on a side trail, writhing in agony from a broken leg...
> 
> ...


I have never even considered doing this, but maybe because there is no cell service or wifi at Whitewater. Which imo, makes it just that more appealing.


----------



## Crankthat (Feb 9, 2014)

You only live once.
Live it!
Plug into some music and say fuck it.
Grab your peace pipe and meet some people then smoke it with them.
Live it to its fullest with or without others.
Ride alone, or don,t be shy, meet some others.
Yesterday while riding alone i noticed one of my straps had a tear and was going to give out.
Me being the cheap skate I am walked into the rental shop to see If they could hook me up.
They did not have anything.
Walked to a break room for one of the other departments to see if anybody found anything on the slopes I could have and a employee hooked me up.
I went back to van with the employee for my tools fixed my board and smoked my peace pipe with him. 
Another new random friend/riding companion.
Riding with people is cool and safe?
Riding alone I go at my speed, do not have to wait and not hitting the volume on my tunes everyone someone is talking to me.
Fuck it just ride!


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Just go ride. I'm always alone up there it's how I get better I find people that look way more advanced than me and try to ride within my limits stay up with them. If they dust me oh well if I can hang just means I'm getting better.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

say chi sin lo said:


> I think the snow is due in either tonight or tomorrow?


The snow has been "due" all weekend, but snow levels stayed annoyingly high. Squaw was all closed today. And they close the upper mountain all the time these days (wind danger). 

That said, if I were you, and the conditions improved (I got soaked on the lifts today, but the riding was quite fun), I would go in a heartbeat.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Varza said:


> The snow has been "due" all weekend, but snow levels stayed annoyingly high. Squaw was all closed today. And they close the upper mountain all the time these days (wind danger).
> 
> That said, if I were you, and the conditions improved (I got soaked on the lifts today, but the riding was quite fun), I would go in a heartbeat.


Well, I live in San Francisco. The ~6-7hour round trip (probably long since the way back would be peak rush hour) is not all that appealing to me if I'm by myself...


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Was a total shit show up there this weekend...Squaw and Kirkwood closed today, hardly any trails open yesterday. Alpine the best bet. Rain at lake level, lots of snow but at the highest levels only. I got 30 mins in on Saturday and that was it...to the OP, if you can delay till next week might be a good idea. Keep close tabs on the weather...


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

scotty100 said:


> Was a total shit show up there this weekend...Squaw and Kirkwood closed today, hardly any trails open yesterday. Alpine the best bet. Rain at lake level, lots of snow but at the highest levels only. I got 30 mins in on Saturday and that was it...to the OP, if you can delay till next week might be a good idea. Keep close tabs on the weather...


Noted! Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Got the itch...ru going to drive around looking for $5 handy?

Been riding with the same crew for 5-6 years most every Sat...which is fine but its nice to mix it up, meet new folks either for a tour or try new things and not afraid to split off. If I got room, pick up folks hitchin...and it very rare to end up driving up or down with only myself. Just ride with in your limits and know where ur going.


----------



## Crankthat (Feb 9, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> put ski patrol in your contact list and go.



Never thought of that, what a great idea!
Hope I never have to use it.


----------



## Liampac70 (Oct 6, 2013)

you will be fine just ride in bounds. regardless if its weekday or not if you had a bad fall it wouldnt be more than 5 minutes or so before someone came through and saw you. I like It better alone a lot more. I dont have to wait for people or worry about others getting hurt.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

I am on a week long ski trip alone. Its quite nice. 

PS utah has great public transport. I'm gonna squeeze in a half day before my flight tomorrow. Alone


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm headed out to Vermont Friday morning for a 3 day trip.....alone. Gonna be great to get up in the morning and get out on the road to the resorts I'm hitting up without anyone holding me up when I'm ready to go in the morning


----------

